

'No clemency' for Edward Snowden - Congress committees - frank_boyd
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-24798793

======
frank_boyd
> [...] Dianne Feinstein.

> She said that if Mr Snowden had been a true whistleblower, he could have
> reported privately to her committee, but had chosen not to.

How can they say such BS with a straight face?

